# Been searching all day : Stock Anti-Theft System



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well yesturday I got the urge to check and see why my theft system doesn't work.

I took out the passenger seat, checked the boxes (to make sure they were still there) got my test light probed some wires to make sure I still had power going to some.

I probed a red and white wire on the bottom side of the wider harness and what do you know, my horn bleeped and my headlights came up...

Here's where the problem stands..

I looked for a hood latch switch, couldn't find one.

My back hatch is still screwed up, but I don't know if there is a alarm switch back there.

When I turn off my ignition the "Security" light flashes. And continues to flash (all night) until I put the key back in the ignition and turn it to the "On" position. 

Seems it never arms it self for some reason. I know my door switches are still good because my dome light goes off.

I know both of the door are indeed being locked. What else is there? 

I'm about to open up the FSM right now to check out the wiring but it seems my control boxes may be screwed. 

Anybody have any insight? 

Also when I do go and get an aftermarket alarm system (keyless entry and remote start with a turbo timer plugin) do all new wires have to be ran?

If so what is the average installation price?

Also any good systems for 150-175 bucks?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

looks like you need a hood latch. The system won't arm without it connected, and disengaged.

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.factory.alarm.shtml


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll look for the harness and just jump it.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Seems it never arms it self for some reason. I know my door switches are still good because my dome light goes off.


you'd think that, but there are two wires going to the door switch. One for the light, one for the security system. Pull the switches out and check for sure. There is also a switch for the hatch, I think you can see it when you pull the back panel.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My hatch lock is screwed, and I also don't have a hood switch either. Nor can I find the harness leading to it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The hood switch should be just behind the D-side headlight, maybe a touch to the left, if you ever had one. That's where mine is. Look for used mounting holes in that area. Look for any unused plugs hanging around the coil pack area, I think that's where my hookup comes from.... 

Of course, things were probably changed a bit for your model year, so I could just be running a goose chase.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope I printed out the 1988 Z31 FSM and that's where it also said it should be. Well what do you know. Nothing was there, I'm going to go check for a harness a bit more.


----------

